# Making Lights Pulse



## laughing jack (Apr 21, 2012)

Does anyone out there know how to create this effect.
Our Foyer has a massize chandelier and I want to make it pulse, not blink on and off but ooozzze on and off or perhaps a random blinking..

Any ideas??????????


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

There are devices available to do this and ways to do it yourself. Using a flourecent starter. If you use a starter, you have to keep the bulb wattage low. You can search for light flicker circuit or search some of the vendors for a light flicker machine. Each device will require modifications to your permanently hanging chandelier.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

http://www.commercialgradechristmaslights.com/Lights/changinglights.htm
They have a three channel controller that will do blink, chase, and fade, (all user controllable) to three female outlets. This would let you use your own lights, or existing lights that are wired to a plug.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

Check this out. http://www.lights-alive.com/ctrl_miniflicker.html


----------



## laughing jack (Apr 21, 2012)

That's brilliant, wiring in the xmas light controller...
Have you had any trouble with shorting overheating..

I could pull the wall switch and wire the controller directly to the chandelier...
(after the fire inspection of course)


----------

